# developpement de base données comme DBdesigner4 sous mac



## draz_zes (3 Février 2007)

salut à tous,
je cherche une appli façon DBdesigner4, mvc etc... pour simplifier la gestion de la base de données.

Je me retrouve devant un bon cahier de charge volumineux où j'aurai vraiment besoin d'une appli qui me facilitera la tâche.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## p4bl0 (3 Février 2007)

draz_zes a dit:


> salut à tous,
> je cherche une appli façon DBdesigner4, mvc etc... pour simplifier la gestion de la base de données.
> 
> Je me retrouve devant un bon cahier de charge volumineux où j'aurai vraiment besoin d'une appli qui me facilitera la tâche.
> ...


CocoaMySQL ?

Sinon si c'est vraiment pour un tr&#232;s gros truc, peut-&#234;tre voir du cot&#233; de 4D ou FileMaker.


----------



## draz_zes (4 Février 2007)

p4bl0 a dit:


> CocoaMySQL ?
> 
> Sinon si c'est vraiment pour un très gros truc, peut-être voir du coté de 4D ou FileMaker.




merci pour cocamysql mais je vais essayer aussi filemaker. oui c'est un projet volumineux.

merci bcp.

je vais insaller de suite cocoaMysql


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2007)

Pour ce que tu veux, tatouille avait donn&#233; le nom d'un site qui permettait ce genre de chose, fais une recherche. 

Je ne m'y connais pas trop en bdd mais d'apr&#232;s ce que j'ai compris postgresql serait tr&#232;s bien adapt&#233; aux gros projet et en plus il est interfa&#231;able en php (entre autres).


----------



## macaronique (4 Février 2007)

Pour MySQL il y a aussi YourSQL


----------



## p4bl0 (4 Février 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:
			
		

> Pour ce que tu veux, tatouille avait donn&#233; le nom d'un site qui permettait ce genre de chose, fais une recherche.
> 
> Je ne m'y connais pas trop en bdd mais d'apr&#232;s ce que j'ai compris postgresql serait tr&#232;s bien adapt&#233; aux gros projet et en plus il est interfa&#231;able en php (entre autres).


j'ai fait une recherche mais je ne trouve pas, donc si quelqu'un trouve &#231;a serait sympa de le mettre le lien ici, &#231;a m'int&#233;resse (juste de la curiosit&#233.


Merci.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2007)

Voil&#224;. Mais ce n'&#233;tait pas &#231;a dans mes souvenirs, je me souviens plut&#244;t d'un site en ajax o&#249; tu dessinais la structure de ta bdd &#224; l'&#233;cran&#8230; Mais je ne me souviens plus qui, quoi, quand, o&#249;&#8230; :rose:


----------



## draz_zes (5 Février 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Voilà. Mais ce n'était pas ça dans mes souvenirs, je me souviens plutôt d'un site en ajax où tu dessinais la structure de ta bdd à l'écran Mais je ne me souviens plus qui, quoi, quand, où :rose:



salut

jai testé cette appli mais javoue que jai du mal dans le parametrage.
Par exemple se connecter à distance à une base de données( hebergé sur le net), impossible dy acceder
si vous avez des astuces ce sera cool.
La base de données sur laquelle je travaille fais 97,3Mo donc j'ai pas trop envie de faire des dump pour tout rapatrier en local.

Cocaomysql est pas mal mais il fait la meme chose ( impossible de se connecter à distance).

J'ai regardé également PostgreSQL c'est bien mais ma base n'est pas sur Postgres mais sur MySQL.

Merci de votre guide.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2007)

draz_zes a dit:


> salut
> 
> jai testé cette appli mais javoue que jai du mal dans le parametrage.
> Par exemple se connecter à distance à une base de données( hebergé sur le net), impossible dy acceder
> ...



En général, pour des questions de sécurité, il est impossible de se connecter à une base de donnée sur le net.


----------



## draz_zes (6 Février 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> En général, pour des questions de sécurité, il est impossible de se connecter à une base de donnée sur le net.



Merci pour linfo.

En tout cas si vous avez d'autres info, je suis toujours là.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2007)

Et pourquoi pas exporter le contenu en xml ou txt et le r&#233;importer ensuite? Dans phpmyadmin, il y a ce genre de fonction je pense mais je n'ai jamais test&#233;...


----------



## draz_zes (7 Février 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Et pourquoi pas exporter le contenu en xml ou txt et le réimporter ensuite? Dans phpmyadmin, il y a ce genre de fonction je pense mais je n'ai jamais testé...



Mon fichier je lai exporté en xml mais quand jimporte dans phpmyadmin il y arrive pas 
( taille trop gros : 98 Mo environ et le temps dexecution est depassé etc...)


----------



## heroe (7 Février 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Voilà. Mais ce n'était pas ça dans mes souvenirs, je me souviens plutôt d'un site en ajax où tu dessinais la structure de ta bdd à l'écran Mais je ne me souviens plus qui, quoi, quand, où :rose:



Tu dois parler de ça http://ondras.praha12.net/sql/demo/


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2007)

heroe a dit:


> Tu dois parler de ça http://ondras.praha12.net/sql/demo/



Oui c'est ça!


----------



## p4bl0 (8 Février 2007)

heroe a dit:


> Tu dois parler de ça http://ondras.praha12.net/sql/demo/


Oui exactement je m'en rapelle bien maintenant !!


----------



## draz_zes (13 Février 2007)

heroe a dit:


> Tu dois parler de ça http://ondras.praha12.net/sql/demo/



il est cool cette appli 
jai qd meme du mal à faire des liens entre les tables par les clé etrangeres etc...
si quelquun là deja testé à fond.
quelques astuces me seront utiles
merci d'avance.


----------

